# Miracle Gro and tomato ???



## Haute Pursuit

Can you overdo it putting the Miracle Gro on your tomato plants? I had put some on them 4/22 before the wife and I went on vacation and my mother, thinking she was doing us a favor, came over to check on the dog and added some more 3 days later (I don't know how strong she mixed it either). The plants looked OK last week but yesterday 4 of them in containers started looking kind of droopy and this afternoon the limbs are sagging badly and the tomatoes are starting to fall off green. I always use it but I usually only do it once every couple of weeks. Could too much of it cause what I'm seeing now or is it something else? I have some more plants in the ground and they still look as healthy as ever...???


----------



## Rubberback

I always use bat Guama for fertilizer Works everytime Along with mushroom dirt I know this isn't answering your ?


----------



## rvj

Yes. You can ruin tomato, and other plants by feeding them to much miracle grow. I ruin some house ivory plants by making the mixture to strong. They started reacting the same way you say your tomato plants are. Good luck......


----------



## Haute Pursuit

rvj said:


> Yes. You can ruin tomato, and other plants by feeding them to much miracle grow. I ruin some house ivory plants by making the mixture to strong. They started reacting the same way you say your tomato plants are. Good luck......


That is what I was afraid of. It took them about a week to show the signs, that's what was baffling me. Thanks for the info RVJ. I'm going to water the heck out of them twice a day to see if it will flush them out I guess. It might be Mother's Day at Whataburger if they croak on me.  There must be 30-40 tomatoes on them already.


----------



## huntinguy

Keep 'em watered good HP........too much N


----------



## sandollr

Sounds like my ex with my tomato garden a few years back .. "if a little does a little bit of good, then a whole lot does a whole lot of good".

hwell: doh!!

Plants growing over the top of the house .. not one bloom.


----------



## Travelingwithbuddy

Awwhh, miracle grow... I've been wondering what am I doing wrong with my yellow squash... they're starting to come up and 1/2 of them are getting black moldy stuff on them, mushy and fall off. I wonder if that's what happened... too much miracle grow? or what do you think? too much water, not enough? this is my first garden.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Travelingwithbuddy said:


> Awwhh, miracle grow... I've been wondering what am I doing wrong with my yellow squash... they're starting to come up and 1/2 of them are getting black moldy stuff on them, mushy and fall off. I wonder if that's what happened... too much miracle grow? or what do you think? too much water, not enough? this is my first garden.


Squash don't do very well in real moist or wet soil in my experience. The blooms will get fungus and the fruit will rot if in too wet of an area.

My tomato plants pulled thru and are standing tall again after watering them every morning and afternoon. I didn't lose but a half dozen or so fruits.


----------



## BigTim

Travelingwithbuddy said:


> Awwhh, miracle grow... I've been wondering what am I doing wrong with my yellow squash... they're starting to come up and 1/2 of them are getting black moldy stuff on them, mushy and fall off. I wonder if that's what happened... too much miracle grow? or what do you think? too much water, not enough? this is my first garden.


Lack of pollination. If you only have a few plants you might try this, one morning remove a male flower from the plant. Carefully remove the petals and bump all the females with the exposed pollen.


----------



## RC's Mom

BigTim said:


> Lack of pollination. If you only have a few plants you might try this, one morning remove a male flower from the plant. Carefully remove the petals and bump all the females with the exposed pollen.


OK, I'll bite. How the heck would you know a female flower from a male? Does the male have a mustache or something?


----------



## BigTim

The female flower is the one with the fruit. The male flower is just a flower on a stem.


----------



## Travelingwithbuddy

Great news! I'll go do it right now. Thanks all & to Darlene for asking the obvious question, because I would not have that answer either.
Thanks


----------



## Dark_ale

Next time, try getting about half a handful of garden lime per plant when you plant them. Some will say well get your soil tested etc....

Well just try one plant use the garden lime the rest dont. Try it and see what happens. If at anyway possible keep standing water off and hill up so that the water runs off. 

I use miricle grow sometimes its ok, but my best grown veggies in pots are fertilized with 13-13-13, or 10-10-10 or which ever you have. Plant the plant in the middle of the pot and ciricle the top edge of the pot with the fertilizer about 1/2 inch wide and cover. I add a little bit of lime to my miricle grow potting soil also about a teaspoon. I am experimenting right now I have a summer squash in a well fertilized pot about 8 inch diameter, and 8 inches deep. The plant is huge and full of squash, so I am not sure that a bigger pot is better, a well fertilized pot is better. I did not think this plant would make any squash because the pot is too small but it is. It may make more in a bigger pot with fertilizer, I will have to try that too


----------

